# Daughter's boyfriend shot by Father



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

How very sad.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/1...hoots-teen-inside-daughters-room-report-says/



> A Houston-area father fatally shot a 17-year-old boy who was inside his teen daughter's bedroom early Thursday morning,
> 
> The father, who was not identified, was notified by one of his children that there was someone in his 16-year-old daughter's room, the report said. He reportedly found his daughter in bed with the teen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

these stories are so tragic. There are no winners, only losers.

The kid is dead.
The daughter is scarred for life.
The dad is scarred for life.
The parents of the kid have to try to come to grips with what happened.

Everyone still alive gets to live every day like they just got hit in the guts because two kids didnt find a better place to make nice... 


why because two kids? because if it had been a "real" rapist who was dead, how many people would feel an ounce of pity? I wouldn't. just being honest.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

More people need to own Tasers..Probably be still alive.."don't taz me bro"


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Heli,

I agree to a point about the taser, but at what point do you make the decision to grab your taser at 2am instead of the your weapon? Do you want to take a chance going into an unknown situation with a taser and possible armed intruder in your childs room and not your weapon? 

Tragic all the way around for the both families involved....


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

That was one stupid 17 year old boy. Just sayin'.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> His daughter reportedly told her father that she did not know the teen and that the two were not in bed.


She was trying to cover for him?

I would like to know more of the sequence...

Dad enters room ... turned lights on or not? 
I would've turned the lights on first


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Nature is one unforgiving mother and sometimes stupidity is it's own reward.

There is a phrase regarding teenaged boys, (young, dumb and full of ....). He was "thinking"
with the little head and it got him killed.

The father, even though he is the shooter, is the least culpable in the scenario. Not having been there, I don't have enough info to pass judgement on his shoot/no shoot decision. I do question the byplay of "Daddy, I don't know this boy." bull$4!t from the daughter. Also, he doesn't have a "I feared for my life or that of my daughter". while holding a weapon on a naked 17 year old.

The one who has the most culpability is the daughter who through her lies, got into the situation in the first place and then was the direct cause of her young lover's demise.

No winners here... all losers to one degree or another.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Based on the story*

Just based on the story as told, the father would have been justified in the state of KY in his use of deadly force.

The daughter contributed to the teen's death by lying to her dad and the teen caused the father to believe his life was in danger by ignoring his commands and reaching for something.

Note: anytime you slip into someone's home in the middle of the night to screw their teenage daughter, you are risking your life.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since this was from a news source we are only getting a glimpse of what took place, but since the story is pretty plain they probably did not take the time to sensationalize it. Of course when CNN and others get a hold of itm the meat the story will become all about the evil gun. 

Furtive movements and noncompliance can be pretty scary in the dark of night. Especially when the person conducting those is found in your daughters bedroom. You can indeed turn on the light but we train to avoid turning them on. If your eyes have been acclimated to the dark and you turn on the lights you lose your night vision and momentarily lose perception. Many people have died in that moment. If I came out of the room where the lights were on and my eyes were not acclimated to the dark, I would definitely turn the lights on. 

While I am a fan of the Taser, in that situation I doubt I would've selected the Taser over a gun. Tases are one and done (or 2 or 3 depending on which model and then they just become a stun gun). But like all situations and scenarios; if you're going to use firearms to defend yourself and your family you have to go and seek out the training and then practice accordingly. We do a "night shoot" twice a year and I don't think that's enough. Shooting in the dark, even with the aid of a flashlight, is a very different animal and requires a different skill set than just pulling the trigger.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I hold the girl and the boy responsible for this. Yes the boy is young, dumb and full off ***, but the girl didn't have to let him into her bed ether.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My opinion here, the girl be the most at fault. Rather then, "I don't know him" a "Dad, this is whatever" woulda saved the boys life. I know in the moment nobody was thinin real clear, but the truth woulda saved the kids life. Woulda been consequences ta deal with fer sure, but not like the ones they got now.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BillM said:


> ...Note: anytime you slip into someone's home in the middle of the night to screw their teenage daughter, you are risking your life.


Yep.

And I'll bet that's the last time the Daughter sneaks a "boy friend" into the house too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> I'll bet that's the last time the Daughter sneaks a "boy friend" into the house too.


And all of her friends....

....and will make most of the boys at that H.S. think long and hard, as well!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> And all of her friends....
> 
> ....and will make most of the boys at that H.S. think long and hard, as well!!!


How much you want to bet she doesn't get asked again out til she goes away to college!
:teehee:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sneeks ?*



TheLazyL said:


> Yep.
> 
> And I'll bet that's the last time the Daughter sneaks a "boy friend" into the house too.


Sneaks a boy friend in, I bet she couldn't drag one in now !


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BillM said:


> Sneaks a boy friend in, I bet she couldn't drag one in now !


after inviting one in and first hand watching him die because she lied to her father, I don't think she's going to be right in the head for a long time.

I'd say she either goes to one extreme or the other, sex for everyone, or years before it ever happens again, much to the frustration and bitter arguments of boyfriends not even met yet.

That whole family is going to be in therapy... seriously...

Dad = shot the kid.
Daughter = let him in, and lied.
Kid #2 = I told dad about it, and someone died.

it's 2am and my dad is sleeping, just turned into the nightmare of 2 families


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> How much you want to bet she doesn't get asked again out til she goes away to college!
> :teehee:


kids are cruel...

it wont *only* be that she doesn't get asked out... it will be... "well, I would ask you out, but your dad might kill me"


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dakine said:


> kids are cruel...
> 
> it wont *only* be that she doesn't get asked out... it will be... "well, I would ask you out, but your dad might kill me"


I wouldn't want my boys dating her:eyebulge:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> I wouldn't want my boys dating her:eyebulge:


a microsecond in the mind of a teenage girl... I just got caught by DAD, and he's gonna be pissed... how can I get out of this...

it doesn't seem like "LOVE" of course, it seems like... lets hook up!!!! teens.. "borrow" (a.k.a. STEAL) cars from their parents, they let people into the house, sometimes a few hundred at a time while the parents are away, and sometimes like this while they are being kids, things go from bad to worse to catastrophic.

I'm going to talk to my nephews.

It's not about why you're in the room, it's about not being taken out in a bag. DO NOT make sudden movements. HANDS OPEN, FINGERS OUT... 100% of the time. It's YES SIR, NO SIR, I'M NOT MOVING UNTIL YOU TELL ME TO SIR.

In that microsecond when she was trying to figure out a way to diffuse a situation she made a decision she can NEVER take back. She might be a Grade A student, president of the student body, reads books to blind people... I don't know???

She made one decision, a horrible one, and a statement, and he reacted to it, in panic, and a man thought his daughter was being raped.

nobody walks away clean from this.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> How much you want to bet she doesn't get asked again out til she goes away to college!
> :teehee:


Are you kidding? 
The boys already know she ummm... well, "makes herself available".

They'll just make sure it never happens at her house!!!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

They need to put that girl on suicide watch... If she does not come up with that idea, the kids at school will suggest it to her. 

No one ever thinks about the consequence of their actions, no one wants to be held accountable.
No charges should be filed against the dad, but the girl should be charged with manslaughter... Her actions caused that boy to die... 

Of course the boy was reaching for something, it was his underwear...


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

We live in a society that sends mixed signals. On the one hand, we (as a culture) are compelled to run to the aid of anyone appearing to be sexually abused, to the point where sometimes, we aid the wrong person. At the same time, we absolve young and old alike of any responsibility for sexually promiscuous behavior, even to the point of *officially condoning* clandestine acts, and undermining parental authority.

1. As tragic as it is, that young man was, in fact, *WAY* in the wrong; he entered the household of another to do something he *knew* he wasn't supposed to do.

2. The young woman *wrongly* invited someone into the house in order to do something she *knew* she wasn't supposed to do. *AND* she lied, apparently using contemporary societies "sensitivity" to sexual abuse; throwing her partner under the bus.

The real victim here is the father, and perhaps, the parents of the deceased young man.

$.02 deposited.


----------

